# Which Heartworm Preventative?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Which Heartworm preventative do you use? I need to decide quick……In the South we have mosquitoes so we have a strong possibility for heartworms. I have used Heartgard in the past but wondered what everyone else is using. I stuck with Frontline for the fleas and ticks, it has worked in the past, but I hate the mess on the coat.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Heartgard.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder--mine were due to get theirs! Mine are all on the Heartgard Plus. Then I am using the Frontline Plus for fleas and ticks but not on the same day. I don't like to overtax their systems.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos got a ProHeart injection that lasts 6 months.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Heartguard Plus.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We use Sentinel.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thanks for the reminder--mine were due to get theirs! Mine are all on the Heartgard Plus. Then I am using the Frontline Plus for fleas and ticks but not on the same day. I don't like to overtax their systems.


Never on the same day, In fact, mine are 2 weeks apart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is on Interceptor. In fact, it says in my contract that he HAS to be on that brand... I don't remember why.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine are on Heartguard plus and Frontline plus.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Heartgard Plus and Frontline Plus. Happy with both!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Heartguard Plus (Chewable BIG) on the 1st of the month for Heartworms. 

Frontline AG for fleas....on the 15th of the month. A liquid medication applied to the skin once a month. I place the medication on his back that is real close to the collar line (separate the hairs and get the medication on the skin). Once the medication dries, which will not be long, then you can comb and the hair will be soft again. Do not wash the dog for a few days after application of the medication. 

Frontline AG and the Heartguard Plus have worked great in Eastern North Carolina. 

I started the flea medication back up in March....we had some warm weather then....and I am not taking any chances.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

My holostic vet is recommending Interceptor. 

We usually don't use it so high up in the mountains (It is still freezing temps in the am and snowed this week) but we will be traveling this spring!

Annie


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I use Interceptor and Frontline Plus. Both seem to do well here in FL where we have year round fleas and mosquitos.


----------



## Havaknine (Nov 21, 2008)

Since Lacie is on Comfortis for flea control, I prefer Interceptor for heartworm prevention. I know the Heartguard should be safe in recommended doses...I just feel better avoiding it while she is on the Comfortis.

Angela


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We use multi advantage on all of our dogs year round. I dont like the topical stuff but it does a great job. I might look into some pill form though sometime.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use Sentinal for my little dogs and Heartguard for my big dogs. The big dogs never seem to get fleas but my little one has in the past and the Sentinal seems to take care of both.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I talked with my vet tech and she says Sentinel because it also sterilizes the fleas, in addition to preventing heartworm..that was yesterday.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I use Interceptor for heartworm. I avoid some of the others because we have two Collies and Shelties too and most Collies and some Shelties cannot have Ivermectin, which is in some of the other products. I use Frontline for fleas and also often spray them with a spray made of Flea Flea, Skin So Soft and water.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use interceptor and Frontline plus


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We use Interceptor but I've noticed that 
Ricky always gets diarrhea on the first 
day we give it to him.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

My personal opinion is that I would seriously reconsider using Proheart. A number of dogs have died on this product, many on the second and third shots, and most are larger dogs. You can't be guareented that all of the product is out of the body when the next shot is given, and it can be too much. Some have even died on the first shot being administered.

I have used Heartguard, but prefer Interceptor. I will space Interceptor out 6 weeks when it is not full mosquito season. With Heartgard, I will only space out 5 weeks. Spacing it out eliminates the 'coverage' of reimbursment if they do get sick, but I prefer giving less meds. Interceptor covers another stage of the microfiliarea, which is why I will go a week longer on it, when the buggers aren't in full force. 

However, Heartgard is frequently used as a long term way to get rid of a light heartworm load. Some people will do this for their own dogs instead of the heavy treatments, but it all takes consideration as their are risks of embolisms. IF you have a dog that is of the herding breed or a mix, then an MDR1 tests needs to be run first to be extra cautious whenever using Ivermectin.

Also, I do give Comfortis for my flea allergy girl. I know the literature states that the Heartgard dosage is small enough, and it is only the large doses used for killiing heartworms that can cause problems, but I am more comfortable with the Interceptor. I know that some people don't like Comfortis b/c they don't know if it will clear the system in the 30 days. But, it's the only thing my girl can use, and she starts itching around the 25-28th day, even in winter. But, I so space all meds apart as much as I can.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I stayed with Heartgard Plus and Frontline Plus, because of the ticks. I love the idea of one pill that protects against heartworms and the fleas, but I have so many ticks these were not an option.

I got new directions for the Frontline Plus it said dry 24 hours before and 24 hours after. That beats the 3 days I was doing by vet suggestion..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I got new directions for the Frontline Plus it said dry 24 hours before and 24 hours after. That beats the 3 days I was doing by vet suggestion..


?huh? Do you mean not to bathe 24 hrs before or after?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Both. My understanding is that it has to mix with the oils from the dog's skin. So you aren't supposed to put it on a freshly bathed dog. My understand from the vet was that these products shouldn't be applied until 24 hours after a bath, and you shouldn't bathe the dog for 3 days after applying it. 

That said, after Sandi's post, I went and read the Advantix package insert, and it doesn't say ANYTHING about when to apply it in relationship to baths. All it says is that it will stay on through baths and swimming. Hmmm.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> ?huh? Do you mean not to bathe 24 hrs before or after?


Yes, that is what it means, before and after. We did wait 48 to 72 hours before and after treatment.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks. I thought that's what you meant but want to be sure. I do like you. I don't like to apply too soon after a bath, but don't want to bathe it all off too soon either. I apply mine before going for a walk to give it time to dry. I don't want them rolling on the carpet and risking it transfer. Neither do I want them to run out back to play and someone put their mouth on the other guy where it's been fresh applied.


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

Heartguard plus works great!! Even though it is the kind for under 25lbs I still have to break it into 2 chunks so my Gizmo can eat it. But he eats it like a treat and no problems!


----------

